# Visa granted, now not sure if I should go :(



## zahon (Jul 24, 2013)

This maybe is a scenario for many of us, or very few like me. Yes, I have the visa under subclass 189 but now I am not sure if I should take the plunge. 

People who are in the process of applying may curse me for this, as I have probably used someone more deservings EOI, however now i feel its just such a big risk to take.

When I started my visa process ( about 2 years ago), i was all excited about going to this new land of opportunities/beaches/standard of living/pollution & corruption less.. However today when I speak to anyone in australia, read newspapers/forums, speak to recruiment agences, etc. all say the same thing. *JOBS are difficult and the market is very tight.*

I obviously know that its never easy going to a new country and finding a job and settling down etc etc. However it is the sheer number of people who have told me that its very difficult market to find a job. I am an accounts manager in an MNC and have a huge team with OK OK salary (cant complain too much :0), despite this I am OK to start even from the ground level. But if everyone says that there are no jobs, then should I really take the plunge.

Can anyone who is currently there in australia help me take a decision. Married with a 3 month old daughter, leaving this job with no positive news coming from australia, making me feel I am taking a wrong step.

Please advise

Thanks


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

It's true that the job market is very tight and competitive.
Australia is a land of opportunities with above standard quality of life but it is only for those who are determined and fighters with high spirit. 

The job market is not for the weak and faint-hearted.


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

I have few questions for you:
1. The people whom you spoke to; are they into the same field as you? i.e., accountants?
2. How many you spoke to have jobs and how many are jobless in oz? (this is important because opinions will vary to a large extent)
3. In your perspective; what is the extent of risk that you can take?
4. Till this point, what does it mean for you to write off the expenses that you incurred for visa processing?


----------



## Sennara (Jul 31, 2013)

Based on my own experience, I can say the job market here really is stern. 

I have been looking for a job in administration for more than 3 weeks and only have got rejections. Even though I have a Master's degree in business from a top Aussie uni, that doesn't give me much advantage. The competition simply is high.

But I am not giving up. I can't give up. In fact, I am still hanging in there and I'll also start looking for a part-time job to cover the cost of living. I believe one day all things will be sorted, and I believe my life will be better here than back at home.

But I am just single, no wife, no children. You have to take care of your wife and child. That's much bigger responsibility and pressure. However, you have much more professional experience which is what most companies here are looking for. I believe it'll be easier for you to find a proper job.

Professional work experience is highly valued here. Only people like my who doesn't have enough experience would find it that tough to start a career.

You have to think eventually what you are looking for, what motivated you to apply for it in the first place, how confident you are in yourself, how much savings you have for your family for the starting phase, and are you willing to do any job to support your life and never give up trying for a better future or not. 

It's really a huge thing that'll change your life thouroughly. And like the others are saying, it's for the determined, not the faint-hearted.

I wish you all the best.


----------



## warlock233 (Sep 3, 2013)

My 2 cents:

Most people who succeed don't come back to tell their stories here.
Most of the people here (except the mods perhaps) are still in the process of obtaining their PR and can only tell about their friends or colleagues' experiences.

I'm still one fighting for the PR, so I can't really comment much either.

Two things I strongly believe in:

1) Bring enough savings to survive for 6 months (1 year if possible)
2) Go open minded considering the possibility to work on something outside of your field for a while (not necessarily an "odd" job, but something different, something less than you would consider back home)

You can only know the answer to your questions if you go. Doesn't matter what other people say, each case is different, everyone is different.

I get the impression that in India it's really easy to find a decent job - and then when people struggle in Australia they kind of freak out.
Over here in Brazil, if I lost my job, it would be just as difficult to find a decent one again... So I'm not expecting anything different in Australia.

You probably applied for PR for a reason. Now it's up to you to weight in everything and take the decision. Perhaps you can try a different approach, like leaving your family back home and move alone to try to find a job. If it doesn't work, you come back and forget about it...

Best of luck to you!


----------



## sam1051 (Mar 6, 2014)

zahon said:


> This maybe is a scenario for many of us, or very few like me. Yes, I have the visa under subclass 189 but now I am not sure if I should take the plunge.
> 
> People who are in the process of applying may curse me for this, as I have probably used someone more deservings EOI, however now i feel its just such a big risk to take.
> 
> ...


Hello,
I am from Audit and Accounting field, even though i am not in Australia but i have few friends in Australia. I had discussions with them regarding job market and based on that i believe that no doubt job market is though there and it could take up to one year to get relevant job. Probably u have to start from entry level but if you have potential and hard working, u can get senior position in short span of time. 
I personally dont know any one from accounting field who has been jobless for more than 6months or max 1 year and they are very happy. I suggest that going to Australia is more better than regreting desicion of staying back home after say 10-15 years.
Certainly some one in Australia can give you better suggestion

Cheers


----------



## Croat (Nov 18, 2013)

zahon said:


> This maybe is a scenario for many of us, or very few like me. Yes, I have the visa under subclass 189 but now I am not sure if I should take the plunge.


Hi zahon,

I have the same doubt.
I got the invitation yesterday and I need to pay 3500AUD. So now I'm doing a lot of questioning and self-review.
I started my process 1,5 years ago and I think that situation was way better then than today. My 5 year relationship is in jeopardy because my significant other doesn't want to go with me, not now, probably not even later

I'm emotional guy and faint-harted and I'm not affraid to admit it. This situation is tearing me appart and I'm not even close to leaving

But on the other hand, I don't see any future for me in my country (regarding financial and social aspect). Love doesn't pay the bills

I wish that I could give you advice, but I can even decide for myself, let alone advise somebody else


----------



## zahon (Jul 24, 2013)

Goran said:


> It's true that the job market is very tight and competitive.
> Australia is a land of opportunities with above standard quality of life but it is only for those who are determined and fighters with high spirit.
> 
> The job market is not for the weak and faint-hearted.


Hello Goran

Thanks for taking time out to reply. I agree with you that Australia is a land of opportunities and high standard of living and to be fair those were the two main reasons for me to initiate the process of PR. Its just that over the last 2 years, things have changed so much on career front (got promoted with decent salary hike), 3 month old daughter, etc. which is making me think twice.

Not exactly faint hearted, but you know taking the plunge becomes awfully difficult if you have things working for you in the present (good job, own aprtment, family, etc.)

But hey, who knows, it could be far better than what it is right now when I get to Australia (fingers crossed)


----------



## gkvithia (Dec 9, 2013)

well like they say " no guts , no glory" but then again calculated risk is a must


----------



## zahon (Jul 24, 2013)

gkvithia said:


> well like they say " no guts , no glory" but then again calculated risk is a must


Absolutely true!!


----------



## zahon (Jul 24, 2013)

Croat said:


> Hi zahon,
> 
> I have the same doubt.
> I got the invitation yesterday and I need to pay 3500AUD. So now I'm doing a lot of questioning and self-review.
> ...


Hello buddy!! Sorry to hear that there so much going on in your life. Reading your story, makes me feel, that I have lesser things to worry about.

But yes I agree with you, you should make the move cos this change may do wonders for you on personal as well as professional front. And since you have mentioned, theres not a lot happening in your own country for you, moving should be an ideal option.

I would like to say a very best of luck to you and hope everything works out the best for you.

Regards

Zahon


----------



## zahon (Jul 24, 2013)

madrag said:


> I have few questions for you:
> 1. The people whom you spoke to; are they into the same field as you? i.e., accountants?
> 2. How many you spoke to have jobs and how many are jobless in oz? (this is important because opinions will vary to a large extent)
> 3. In your perspective; what is the extent of risk that you can take?
> 4. Till this point, what does it mean for you to write off the expenses that you incurred for visa processing?


Hello

1. The people whom you spoke to; are they into the same field as you? i.e., accountants?
yes, some of the guys who I have spoken to are in similar field if not exactly what I do. They feel the number of jobs have declined and taking atleast 4-5 months to find a job, forget in your own field. And to be honest, the guys I know are well educated, well versed with western culture, professional degrees
2. How many you spoke to have jobs and how many are jobless in oz? (this is important because opinions will vary to a large extent)
since the crowd i have spkn to are a mix of frnds, family n recruitment agency, not sure how to quantify the results
3. In your perspective; what is the extent of risk that you can take?
I have alwys been a risk taker. I did my CA from UK, and I had travelled without knowing a single soul there. However now there are so many things at stake i.e. family, well paid job, etc. so its making me go bonkers
4. Till this point, what does it mean for you to write off the expenses that you incurred for visa processing?
I spent nearly 5 lacs (agent and over all processing expenses), and it is a lot of money to just write off. But if I do not get the positive vibes, then moving there would only mean i may make this figure far more bigger


I think the questions you have asked are important for me to make the final decision so thanks for that. I m sure one of these days I will recalculate and take the final decision. Thanks again.

Regards

Zahon


----------



## zahon (Jul 24, 2013)

Sennara said:


> Based on my own experience, I can say the job market here really is stern.
> 
> I have been looking for a job in administration for more than 3 weeks and only have got rejections. Even though I have a Master's degree in business from a top Aussie uni, that doesn't give me much advantage. The competition simply is high.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sennara for such motivating words. I am hoping that if i do take the plunge, it is my professional experience that helps me land a job. And I am not too fussed honestly, as long as it pays my bills, would be happy to take up any job (hopefully related to my field).

The reason for me to express my concern, was to hear from people like you who are in the process of applying or about to trvel and understnad whats going on in their mind. You know this forum is like a family, therefore alwys helps to take advise from people in the same boat 

I wish you a very best of luck in your job search and hope you find one soon. Thanks again and speak soon.


Regrds

Zahon


----------



## zahon (Jul 24, 2013)

warlock233 said:


> My 2 cents:
> 
> Most people who succeed don't come back to tell their stories here.
> Most of the people here (except the mods perhaps) are still in the process of obtaining their PR and can only tell about their friends or colleagues' experiences.
> ...


Hello Warlock.

Thanks for your helpful advise. I king of agree with you, people who have the jobs will most likely be busy having fun out on the beaches, than helping people like me dilemma. LOL.

I was thinking the same of coming alone first and then bring my family. Atleast that way gives me some cushion to build my base. However just to clarify, good jobs are not easy to come by even in India. And probably thats the reason why i m worried, cos if i leave this job, and thngs dont wrk the way i was hoping, and then wit my long face when i come back to India, it is quite possble tht i wont find a job like this one again.

But yeah, theres always a risk and I think I just to have prepare myslf. train my brain to take the plunge 

Thanks 

Regrds
Zahon


----------



## zahon (Jul 24, 2013)

sam1051 said:


> Hello,
> I am from Audit and Accounting field, even though i am not in Australia but i have few friends in Australia. I had discussions with them regarding job market and based on that i believe that no doubt job market is though there and it could take up to one year to get relevant job. Probably u have to start from entry level but if you have potential and hard working, u can get senior position in short span of time.
> I personally dont know any one from accounting field who has been jobless for more than 6months or max 1 year and they are very happy. I suggest that going to Australia is more better than regreting desicion of staying back home after say 10-15 years.
> Certainly some one in Australia can give you better suggestion
> ...


Thanks so much buddy for such motivating response. Yes i am pretty happy about strting at a ground level, as long as there are jobs at that level alteast. Unlike our country, in aus you get minimum wage on which you can still lead a very decent standrd of living. so m not too fussed about tht. its just that soo much negative vibes been coming off late about the job market in aus and unemployemnt especially in accounts domain. thats why bit scared. but after reading what you have mentioned, i m thinking it cant be that bad 

Thanks again, very very helpful comments. Please stay in touch, you nver know, being from similar background, might be able to help 

Regards

Zahon


----------



## stbaugh13 (Dec 22, 2011)

zahon said:


> This maybe is a scenario for many of us, or very few like me. Yes, I have the visa under subclass 189 but now I am not sure if I should take the plunge.
> 
> People who are in the process of applying may curse me for this, as I have probably used someone more deservings EOI, however now i feel its just such a big risk to take.
> 
> ...


Hi Zahon,

My family and I came to Oz in March 2013. At the time we had two young daughters (ages 6 and 9 months respectively) plus the wife was around 6 weeks pregnant. The challenges for us since we knew no one on the ground was to first find suitable accommodation as we could not stay in an hotel forever. I did lots of research before I came and was already talking to real estate agents. Long and short we got the very first property we applied for. So preparation is key.

I took the same approach in my job search and I never thought that any job was too menial for me to do. As a trained actuary I took a job way below my level in fund raising for indigent children. It was tough but I had a family to look after. I also did moving jobs on the weekend to get extra cash. These jobs paid a little better than the minimum wage and I can assure you that we were very comfortable on that salary. I persevered in that job for around 6 weeks until I picked up a suitable job in my field. Challenge was I now had to move to another state to take up the opportunity. We overcame and I have been there now for almost 1 year. 

You see Zahon nothing in life is easy, you have to fight for what you want. Yes the job market here is tight but I do believe if you are prepared you can stand out. So I would advise you to take up the opportunity, if not now at least activate the visas by travelling to Oz. You will have 5 years then to make up your mind.

Cheers and all the best.


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

zahon said:


> This maybe is a scenario for many of us, or very few like me. Yes, I have the visa under subclass 189 but now I am not sure if I should take the plunge.
> 
> People who are in the process of applying may curse me for this, as I have probably used someone more deservings EOI, however now i feel its just such a big risk to take.
> 
> ...


I think i'm one of the few folks who puts out +ve experiences here. What's with all the negativity?

I got here precisely 9 weeks ago, and I've already completed 5 weeks at work. 

Differences between me and the negative folks - I was well prepared prior to my move meaning:

Done my HW on companies - knew whom to contact.

Carried sufficient funds - I did spend quite a bit on stuff as I want to live here longterm. 

My job is related to my industry but, it's a little different that what I had been doing. However, I am able to apply my experiences from previous assignments in this job. The company pays me a decent salary which is good enough for now, and they provide a car, and pay for fuel and tolls. 

I can tell you that the market is "gangbusters" right now. Here's why:
My office is expanding, and we're spending a few million bucks just on the office expansion. I belong to the construction industry, and the biggest factor in this industry is $$$$. No $ no construction. I run orders for supplies everyday, and I'm short of stock - this is because contractors are buying, and hiring material everyday.

The people I work with are really helpful, and nice. The clients I meet are easy to get along with. Nobody bothers me, and nobody asks questions. There is no racism, nothing of that sort. The work culture is great as well. No need for overtime! I work with Australians everyday so I do know what I am talking about.

That being said, there are challenges, and risks associated with the move. You have to convince employers to give you a chance, and somehow get your foot in the door. If you plan well, you will do well. I have taken several risks including that of working in war zones. 

This risk is worth it!


----------



## warlock233 (Sep 3, 2013)

whatdoumean said:


> I think i'm one of the few folks who puts out +ve experiences here. What's with all the negativity?
> 
> I got here precisely 9 weeks ago, and I've already completed 5 weeks at work.
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to come back to share your experience!
Very nice to hear about it!


----------



## manojm.dwh (Jun 18, 2013)

Guys, What I don't understand is why are we so focused on our Mainstream alone.? For ex, if you are a manager, You don't have to start as Manager again... and especially if you are moving to a new country like Australia. 

Firstly we must consider the options for survival, why don't we embrace any opportunity we get to start our life there ? and then in the meantime we can give a shot to our line of expertise. I have been in Australia. Its absolutely easy to get 'common Jobs' in woolworths, Kmart or in restaurants etc.. etc... provided we are ready to take it.

This is how i feel...


----------



## manofsteel (Apr 13, 2014)

@zahon, Im sure you are aware, when you submitted your application and paid for the visa fees, of what you are getting yourself in to is a "life-changing decision." 

Don't live in fear. Instead of wasting your time & energy reading and listening to the sentiments of people who had or having difficulty landing their "preferred" job, why don't you focus on what preparation you need to do so as not to be in the same boat as them. There may be stumbling block in this kind of journey, but you can counter them if you are well prepared, i.e. financially and emotionally.

Prove those people whom you've spoken to that not everyone goes in the same fate as them. Who knows, you might've great stories to tell in the future. Just be prepared, pray even harder, and chill man!


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

the worst that can happen is you don't get a job for 6 months, you decide to come back and look for a job back in India.... you would agree that getting a job in India is not difficult, considering your experience... you have spent quite a lot on your visa processing, be ready to spend some more on the move and see what happens... why leave something to regret on later?


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

zahon said:


> This maybe is a scenario for many of us, or very few like me. Yes, I have the visa under subclass 189 but now I am not sure if I should take the plunge.
> 
> People who are in the process of applying may curse me for this, as I have probably used someone more deservings EOI, however now i feel its just such a big risk to take.
> 
> ...


Hey Zahon,
Me, hubby n 2 kids (2.5 and 1) came here in December last year n hubby hasn't got a job yet. We left a great job with a great pay, apartment, car n a lavish lifestyle behind. So actually we are in the situation that u are dreading. But we came here mentally n financially prepared for this situation. And we are surviving. We have to cuz this is what we want. 

Just decide what you want n then be prepared. You have to have funds to cover initial costs n costs for about 6 months, you can get an odd job to survive n maybe you get a job in your first week here! You can never know for sure.. 
It's tough; financially as well as emotionally. You n your parter need to have each other's back every step of the way..  but it's doable and the result is great.. 
Good luck!


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Well, my advice to you is to at least meet the initial entry date. Take your family for a holiday, a week or two, in the city you would consider as most probably to settle later on. Study the market, and try to meet some people from this forum who are already settled in. 
After this, you will still have few years to decide on the final move, if not convinced yet.


----------



## ozthedream (Dec 31, 2010)

[hello mate 

fully understand your predicament & yes its true that the job market is real sluggish and few & far between opportunities 

but we cant sail in two boats , so there are the following questions to consider 
* how do you value quality of life vs steady income pattern 
* what country would you prefer your kids to grow up in 
* compare your home country & Australia on various parameters & decide 
* you have only one life - yeh zindagi na milegi dobara - do you wish at age 50 to regret for not trying enough or are you happy to play it safe . 

there is no one correct answer that fits all - we all have our own reasons & motivations - mine was to get out of the hell hole & ratrace that is India & have a peaceful, relaxed life with lesser pressures, yes lesser savings & the negative of being out of your support structure ( your comfort zone) 
Even better, commence networking with your industry people in Australia & apply to a hundred companies if not more before you even come here . 

no jobs are confirmed without a face to face interview so you coming here is a given . 

the world economy has sadly changed & the good old days will never be back again - so we need to look at the present with practical glasses 


if you want to really be practical , try to come over on your own taking a leave of 2 months from your job and bombard the place with your job hunt


----------



## Usmann_ (Feb 19, 2014)

*2 .cents*

Hey bro,

Why to worry?? Enjoy your current job and take care of your family... do the in-out process.. and just move in within 5 years.. thats it. I feel what you feel.. although not married but i knw how things can be yough round the clock..

Take my above advice and you will not regret it.. ....

Mohammed Usman..


----------



## zahon (Jul 24, 2013)

stbaugh13 said:


> Hi Zahon,
> 
> My family and I came to Oz in March 2013. At the time we had two young daughters (ages 6 and 9 months respectively) plus the wife was around 6 weeks pregnant. The challenges for us since we knew no one on the ground was to first find suitable accommodation as we could not stay in an hotel forever. I did lots of research before I came and was already talking to real estate agents. Long and short we got the very first property we applied for. So preparation is key.
> 
> ...


Hello, i have always considered this forum as a family and i am glad that many are able to share their experiences. So thanks a ton for sharing yours. I think after reading all the positive comments, makes me feel i should take the plunge. Guess move back to bit of adventurer mode, person i used to be few years ago.

I am sure with some prayers and loads n loads of hard work, i will be able to crack it.

Thanks again!

Regards

Zahon


----------



## zahon (Jul 24, 2013)

whatdoumean said:


> I think i'm one of the few folks who puts out +ve experiences here. What's with all the negativity?
> 
> I got here precisely 9 weeks ago, and I've already completed 5 weeks at work.
> 
> ...


Hello!!

Before anything else, can i just say your user name is just so amazing if not intriguing  A very big thanks to you for putting in so much positivity on this forum by your feedback. Its great to hear from people like you who are were well prepared with ofcos a wee bit of luck to have got the job quickly. So congratulations. 

After reading so many positive messages like yours, i do feel i will make the move and rest leave it to the gobs and a yes, a lot on my hard work n preparation. So thanks once again and i can only request you to be part of this forum as long as possible. Dumbsters like me are quite a few, and your messages can mean a lot to make the right decision. 

Regrds

Zahon


----------



## zahon (Jul 24, 2013)

manojm.dwh said:


> Guys, What I don't understand is why are we so focused on our Mainstream alone.? For ex, if you are a manager, You don't have to start as Manager again... and especially if you are moving to a new country like Australia.
> 
> Firstly we must consider the options for survival, why don't we embrace any opportunity we get to start our life there ? and then in the meantime we can give a shot to our line of expertise. I have been in Australia. Its absolutely easy to get 'common Jobs' in woolworths, Kmart or in restaurants etc.. etc... provided we are ready to take it.
> 
> This is how i feel...


Hello Manoj, thanks for sharing your feedback. Yes you are right, we should take up any job as long as it helps you to survive and continue to look for jobs that match your profile. To be honest, I have done all sorts of off odd jobs in my student days in UK, so never too bogged down with that. Its just that when we have everything working for us (job, family, ok std of living, etc.) it becomes to difficult to think of going back to doing same things you did 7 years ago. But i guess to get things moving, we should be prepard to do anything and I am happy to do that. But read so much negative news off late, that i just thot whats the point of leaving everything in search of good thngs that now no longer exist. but as you may have seen, lots of forum members have added just only just positive comments which makes me feel, i should just go ahead.

So thanks again and speak soon.

Regards

Zahon


----------



## zahon (Jul 24, 2013)

manofsteel said:


> @zahon, Im sure you are aware, when you submitted your application and paid for the visa fees, of what you are getting yourself in to is a "life-changing decision."
> 
> Don't live in fear. Instead of wasting your time & energy reading and listening to the sentiments of people who had or having difficulty landing their "preferred" job, why don't you focus on what preparation you need to do so as not to be in the same boat as them. There may be stumbling block in this kind of journey, but you can counter them if you are well prepared, i.e. financially and emotionally.
> 
> Prove those people whom you've spoken to that not everyone goes in the same fate as them. Who knows, you might've great stories to tell in the future. Just be prepared, pray even harder, and chill man!


hello, you are soo right about wasting time and energy. I have been so bogged down off late, that i think i was unknowingly just looking at negatives, turning blind eye to positives. Positives, that were the original reason for me to process the visa, took a set back. But all thanks to the forum members like yourself, so much positivity coming out. Its like a family here and thats why i thot will take help from everyone here. And i am glad almost 100% have been positive about the move. So its not all that bad after all. One really smart person said, people who i have found the jobs are not going to be on this forum but enjoying their lifes 

Yes, I shall try my level best and thank you so much for your good wishes and very motivating words. Cheers!!

Kind Regards

Zahon


----------



## zahon (Jul 24, 2013)

Huss81 said:


> the worst that can happen is you don't get a job for 6 months, you decide to come back and look for a job back in India.... you would agree that getting a job in India is not difficult, considering your experience... you have spent quite a lot on your visa processing, be ready to spend some more on the move and see what happens... why leave something to regret on later?


hello, you are right about getting jobs in india is not difficult, n we both know that.but at my level jobs become very less, thats why little scared. But as you might have been reading, everyone here has only positives to share so i m just thinking, it cant be all that bad. So most likely take the plunge  and who knows, few months down the line, i might be sharing experience with people like yourselves and hopefully they are all positive news about australia 

Regards

Zahon


----------



## zahon (Jul 24, 2013)

Beee said:


> Hey Zahon,
> Me, hubby n 2 kids (2.5 and 1) came here in December last year n hubby hasn't got a job yet. We left a great job with a great pay, apartment, car n a lavish lifestyle behind. So actually we are in the situation that u are dreading. But we came here mentally n financially prepared for this situation. And we are surviving. We have to cuz this is what we want.
> 
> Just decide what you want n then be prepared. You have to have funds to cover initial costs n costs for about 6 months, you can get an odd job to survive n maybe you get a job in your first week here! You can never know for sure..
> ...


Hello bee, nice to hear from you. thanks for chipping in, i have seen in others posts as well, you are always helpful. Yes, looks like our stories are quite the same and thats why you can feel wht my fears are. its so much at stake and since i was reading so much negative news (especially the employment data for last few months), it was just making me go all the more negative. 

I just hope that you and your family get what you want and fairly soon. I wish you all the very best and hope maybe some day we can catch up (yes, m planning to come to melbourne)

Thanks once again and speak soon.

Kind Regards

Zahon


----------



## zahon (Jul 24, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> Well, my advice to you is to at least meet the initial entry date. Take your family for a holiday, a week or two, in the city you would consider as most probably to settle later on. Study the market, and try to meet some people from this forum who are already settled in.
> After this, you will still have few years to decide on the final move, if not convinced yet.


Hello, my original thought was the same. that atleast make the initial entry since i have spent so much already. an extra 1-2 K wont make a difference. But after reading so many positive comments, i might just take the plunge. so thanks alot for your advise and speak to your very soon.

Kind Regards

Zahon


----------



## zahon (Jul 24, 2013)

ozthedream said:


> [hello mate
> 
> fully understand your predicament & yes its true that the job market is real sluggish and few & far between opportunities
> 
> ...


Hello, i think our motivation for processing the visa application is the same  I think its more to do with the politicians and I am scared of them. For the power, they can go to any extremes, proved several times.

Wish i had an opportunity to tk a leave for cupl of months, my boss will never approve  . But after reading all the positive comments on this forum, i might jus tk the plunge n leave the rest on my hardwork n luck 

So thanks for your helpful advise and I wish i maybe able to help ppl like me in future by sharing all the good news from the aussie land 

Speak soon.

Regards

Zahon


----------



## zahon (Jul 24, 2013)

Usmann_ said:


> Hey bro,
> 
> Why to worry?? Enjoy your current job and take care of your family... do the in-out process.. and just move in within 5 years.. thats it. I feel what you feel.. although not married but i knw how things can be yough round the clock..
> 
> ...


Hello usman, yes i think it makes sense to atleast activate the visa. but if u may hv read, so mch positive coming out of all the comments, i might jus tk the plunge 

And rest leave it to god and my hard work.

Thanks for your helpful advise.

Regards

zahon


----------



## Kiran2014 (Feb 14, 2014)

Hii Zahon,

I am in same situation as you. I'm concerned about earning at least to survive there till we get job of our field/ exp. I know once I left job in India its too difficult/ impossible to get similar job/ salary in India hence, I don't thing there is an option of coming back.
And I am worried how much savings it would require to survive there till I start earning there.

Although, I am ready to pick any job initially still I don't know for what duration Ill be able to survive on Indian savings.

Please contact me, so as we could share more info. One of my friend recently moved (He's from Accounting field). 

Thanks,

Kiran


----------



## Kiran2014 (Feb 14, 2014)

warlock233 said:


> My 2 cents:
> 
> Most people who succeed don't come back to tell their stories here.
> Most of the people here (except the mods perhaps) are still in the process of obtaining their PR and can only tell about their friends or colleagues' experiences.
> ...


Hii ,

I have received PR (189) in March - 263111 - Computer N/w and System Engg. Please help me if you have any friends in similar field as I don't know anyone from this profile.

Thanks in Advance !

Kiran


----------



## vish007 (Apr 29, 2014)

Zohan,

Thought provoking post indeed!! Well here is what i think. 

I have been to Sydney on Short Business Stay VISA couple of year back and i was making 1 Rs While my counter part in Sydney who was Indian, Same qualification same exp. Makes 5 Rs. I think its just he was there. 

Now why most of us even remotely expect to quick start life in new place at same level. 

YOU SHOULDN'T.

Min wage in aug ~$17 /Hour that mean even if you work as waiter you make close to ~50K PA
excluding overtime and tips. Calculating 8 HRS a day job.

You can easily get apartment on sharnig around $150 /Week. So with the waiter job you can live happy life. So even if you take svaings of ~5K AUD which is like 3 lac INR you wont need to spent it full. And for god sake believe in yourself, You can do better than waiter. 

Now coming to family part, if you are making more than 30 lac PA in India than being waiter is something difficult. But then if you make that much then you are real talented and sooner or later you will get related job. So you may opt to go out alone and once you have saving on waiter job  and find related job you can call your family. Which in my calculation should not take more than 3 months, worst case 6 month.

Its all about Quality of life, and i know for sure cause i have stayed there for brief time. That quality of life is much better than India atleast. 

I dint mean to hurt you or any group member. But i meant is to make you realize the other side. Which many of us has tried but not in such crude way.

Hope you stay firm on your decision.

Bonvoyage


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

Kiran2014 said:


> Hii ,
> 
> I have received PR (189) in March - 263111 - Computer N/w and System Engg. Please help me if you have any friends in similar field as I don't know anyone from this profile.
> 
> ...


Subscribe to this thread..

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/pl...structure-admins-australia-5.html#post3872690


----------



## zahon (Jul 24, 2013)

Kiran2014 said:


> Hii Zahon,
> 
> I am in same situation as you. I'm concerned about earning at least to survive there till we get job of our field/ exp. I know once I left job in India its too difficult/ impossible to get similar job/ salary in India hence, I don't thing there is an option of coming back.
> And I am worried how much savings it would require to survive there till I start earning there.
> ...


Hello Kiran, I have had a few responding telling me that it is the same dilemma for them as well. But if you have read some of the comments, i can tell you majority have asked me to take the plunge. they believe it is worth all the risk. So guess, I was developing last minute cold feet, but the forum members have been all very helpful and motivating.

Coming to answering your question, what i have read and have been told that we should carry enough money to cover expenses for 6 months if not 1 year. As per the information i have received so far, you need about 7k to 10k to cover rent, food and travelling. Dont think you will be able to enjoy on that kind of money. 

Yes please keep in touch and do let me know how your friend in accounting field is doing.

Regards

Zahon


----------



## zahon (Jul 24, 2013)

vish007 said:


> Zohan,
> 
> Thought provoking post indeed!! Well here is what i think.
> 
> ...


Thanks vish, your words are very inspiring. I know the kind of dilemma i have is something that people who are in the process of applying visa, would like to kill me for. 

But guess the kind of slary you have told me a waiter can make, i m sure i can survive and do savings as well  And you are right, after reading all the motivating words of some of the fellow forum members, i have regained my lost confidence. So hopefully i will tk the most difficult step of putting down ppr in next dew dys. Fingers crossed everything goes well. 

Thanks again buddy.

Regards

Zahon


----------



## vish007 (Apr 29, 2014)

Bravo!!! 

Looking forward to be in touch!! And start doing basic survival exercises. 

- Make multiple format of CV's
- Contact everybody on aus whom you might know or heard though friend.
- Drop the negative people around
- Prepare for the worst
- Kill the Ego and Self respect its for the loser
- Search relevant job on all job forums portal
- Contact recruitment agents in India as well as Aus
- Be open for any state to start with
- Study Aus Map atleast where you might think of going or applying
- Search houses on rate, best is shared apartment. 
- Join expat forums like internations.org


This is what i did many years back when i moved from Village to Mumbai.

And i think Mumbai is the most difficult place on earth to live. If you would have lived and stayed there any place is peace of cake.




zahon said:


> Thanks vish, your words are very inspiring. I know the kind of dilemma i have is something that people who are in the process of applying visa, would like to kill me for.
> 
> But guess the kind of slary you have told me a waiter can make, i m sure i can survive and do savings as well  And you are right, after reading all the motivating words of some of the fellow forum members, i have regained my lost confidence. So hopefully i will tk the most difficult step of putting down ppr in next dew dys. Fingers crossed everything goes well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kiran2014 (Feb 14, 2014)

vish007 said:


> Zohan,
> 
> Thought provoking post indeed!! Well here is what i think.
> 
> ...


Hi Vish007,

You explained the fact quite well... with calculations ! Really helpful


----------



## Kiran2014 (Feb 14, 2014)

Hii Msaeed,

Thread provided by you is very helpful.

Cheers,

Kiran


----------



## sid.sami (Jan 27, 2014)

zahon said:


> Hello Goran
> 
> Thanks for taking time out to reply. I agree with you that Australia is a land of opportunities and high standard of living and to be fair those were the two main reasons for me to initiate the process of PR. Its just that over the last 2 years, things have changed so much on career front (got promoted with decent salary hike), 3 month old daughter, etc. which is making me think twice.
> 
> ...


hey Zahon, i know its a very big decision...if u can afford take your wife and daughter for the initial entry and send them back....then u can always ask them to join u when u get settled..
Good Luck for a better decision for u n ur family..


----------



## 4sightplus (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

Many heartfelt thanks to all for sharing all your stories on this forum and this thread in particular. The posts here hit very close to home for me as I am kind of in the same situation as many of you here. I wouldnt go as far to say that I'm not sure if I should make the move, but I certainly am more negative than before, reading about the job market and availability.

My wife and I have two children, a 4 year-old and a 4 month-old. We got our 190 with ACT SS last August, and are in the midst of applying for a child visa for our newborn. We made our initial entry this past March and plan to make the move either next year or 2016. Like some of you, we will likely give up the stability and convenience of home in search of a new life and to build a new home in Australia. I must admit, I find myself drifting further away from our initial reasons for wanting to move as the reality of uprooting the whole family and facing many challenges is sinking in. The fear of failure weighs heavily in my head. 

Despite all the above, we are still set on making the move and will not give the visa up. Reading about your thoughts, reservations, experiences and determination, they have elevated some of my fears and I take comfort knowing there are many like myself. 

Do not give up. Thank you all for sharing.


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

Beee said:


> Hey Zahon,
> Me, hubby n 2 kids (2.5 and 1) came here in December last year n hubby hasn't got a job yet. We left a great job with a great pay, apartment, car n a lavish lifestyle behind. So actually we are in the situation that u are dreading. But we came here mentally n financially prepared for this situation. And we are surviving. We have to cuz this is what we want.
> 
> Just decide what you want n then be prepared. You have to have funds to cover initial costs n costs for about 6 months, you can get an odd job to survive n maybe you get a job in your first week here! You can never know for sure..
> ...


Hey Beee

In ur opinion how much funds would be required for a family of 3 (self, wife n a 6 yr old daughter) to sustain for initial 6 months in Australia..considering a negative scenario of not getting a job for 6 months.

Regards..


----------



## zahon (Jul 24, 2013)

vish007 said:


> Bravo!!!
> 
> Looking forward to be in touch!! And start doing basic survival exercises.
> 
> ...


Cheers Vish. All the suggestions are very helpful and as i write, i m working on the resume Australian style  Applying for jobs is as easy clicking the apply button, but unfortunately theres not a lot of positive or any feedback coming out of it apart from standard sorry response or no response at all. So i do not know that i should bombard recruiters with my email which they start treating as spam in the near future. So little hesitant on that. Having said that, i m looking at jobs n their requirements and tryint to check the fitment. So all looking OK so far. Will keep u posted.

And yes u r right, if you have lived in Mumbai, no place on earth is as difficult.

Thanks buddy, speak soon.

Regards

Zahon


----------



## zahon (Jul 24, 2013)

4sightplus said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Many heartfelt thanks to all for sharing all your stories on this forum and this thread in particular. The posts here hit very close to home for me as I am kind of in the same situation as many of you here. I wouldnt go as far to say that I'm not sure if I should make the move, but I certainly am more negative than before, reading about the job market and availability.
> 
> ...


Hello and welcome to the group of people in dilemma Well as you may have read from the posts, the forum members have been very helpful giving us the insights on how the real life is. However we need to appreciate all of them since they have taken a stand for their decision and no matter what, they are fighting it out surviving in Aussie land. 

So after reading all this, i am pretty satisfied that the move should be good. Despite all the hardhips if forum members are all positive about the move they have taken, it means something right. So I would suggest you the same. Life is anywyas full of risks.

The company i work for is IT/BPO compny, so i can anywys loose this job anytime if the work has to go back. So you can never be too sure. So I am sticking to my decision and putting down my ppr month end (waiting for the salary ) 

All i can say is best of luck and good luck with your move. I m sure the forum is alwys there to help us whenever needed.

Regards

Zahon


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

NMCHD said:


> Hey Beee
> 
> In ur opinion how much funds would be required for a family of 3 (self, wife n a 6 yr old daughter) to sustain for initial 6 months in Australia..considering a negative scenario of not getting a job for 6 months.
> 
> Regards..


Well I can tell you our spending n you can calculate. we are a family of 4; hubby, me, 2 kids (2.5 and 1) our rent for a small 2 bed apartment in a good area is 1280. We try to limit the rest of the expenses to 1000. We actually try not to spend more than 200 per week so the target is 800 per month but one thing or the other comes up.. Having toddlers n babies means nappies n formula milk etc which u wont have to worry about but I guess a 6 yearl old will have other necessities.
Anyway, coming to your question, I'd say 2500 per month so for 6 months expenses make it 15000. N then initial rent bond 1800 n basic furniture n kitchen stuff etc around 1500 to 2000 n if you buy a nice old car that would be around 5000.
Add it up n it makes around 24000. Thats roughly what we have spent so far..
I think if you come up with a plan before coming here n manage your money wisely you can do better..  good luck!!


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

zahon said:


> Hello bee, nice to hear from you. thanks for chipping in, i have seen in others posts as well, you are always helpful. Yes, looks like our stories are quite the same and thats why you can feel wht my fears are. its so much at stake and since i was reading so much negative news (especially the employment data for last few months), it was just making me go all the more negative.
> 
> I just hope that you and your family get what you want and fairly soon. I wish you all the very best and hope maybe some day we can catch up (yes, m planning to come to melbourne)
> 
> ...


The negativity is there because people share their worries n look for someone in similar situation.. But I don't think I've heard of someone who starved here n ran back to their home country.. One way or the other, everyone survives n they end up doing pretty well..  the journey is tough, but if this is what you want then it's definitely worth taking the plunge.. 
As they say, "a ship is safe in the harbour, but thats not what a ship is built for.."
So yeah, just go with ur guts..

Anyway, thanks for ur wishes n yeah will definitely keep in touch n catch up here in Melbourne.. 
Good luck with ur decision!


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

zahon said:


> So I am sticking to my decision and putting down my ppr month end (waiting for the salary )


Take a calculated risk and be prepared for all the adversaries. All the best and good luck.


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

Beee said:


> Well I can tell you our spending n you can calculate. we are a family of 4; hubby, me, 2 kids (2.5 and 1) our rent for a small 2 bed apartment in a good area is 1280. We try to limit the rest of the expenses to 1000. We actually try not to spend more than 200 per week so the target is 800 per month but one thing or the other comes up.. Having toddlers n babies means nappies n formula milk etc which u wont have to worry about but I guess a 6 yearl old will have other necessities.
> Anyway, coming to your question, I'd say 2500 per month so for 6 months expenses make it 15000. N then initial rent bond 1800 n basic furniture n kitchen stuff etc around 1500 to 2000 n if you buy a nice old car that would be around 5000.
> Add it up n it makes around 24000. Thats roughly what we have spent so far..
> I think if you come up with a plan before coming here n manage your money wisely you can do better..  good luck!!


Hey Beee...thanks for the details


----------



## Joy75 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi,
I got PR (189) in Feb this year, now moving to Sydney.
Is there any last check required?


Thanks,
Joy




zahon said:


> This maybe is a scenario for many of us, or very few like me. Yes, I have the visa under subclass 189 but now I am not sure if I should take the plunge.
> 
> People who are in the process of applying may curse me for this, as I have probably used someone more deservings EOI, however now i feel its just such a big risk to take.
> 
> ...


----------



## mohsinhere (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi,

I too got my PR this Feb and finally decided to make the move in August...I also had this confusion at times whether 
to make the move or not..considering the high cost of living in Sydney, tough job market, very far from home etc.
My salary is also pretty decent.But my job was kind of monotonous...so my choice was a little more easier...
I had decided to resign and go back to India even if my PR was not approved earlier. 

Yes we should expect the worst while moving to a new country...
But we are opening a world of opportunities for our next generation and they can choose whether to live in India or Australia when they are very young.
We never got an opportunity to choose and that's why we were hunting for choices spending our hard earned money.

The decision is yours. But if you decide to move make sure you have enough savings at-least to survive 6 months without a job.
6 months is actually a long period within which we'll be able to get at-least a part time job.

Good luck!


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

mohsinhere said:


> I too got my PR this Feb and finally decided to make the move in August...


I moved to Sydney in september last year. the problem is that the entire december is a holiday month. companies start shutting down at the start of december and open in the first week of Jan. so the hiring almost closes down during mid-nov to mid jan. So if you are arriving in Aug then you will have to secure a job within 2 months otherwise you will have to wait for 2-3 months idle.

Arriving in oz and settling down and taking care of essentials takes around 2 weeks minimum. So plan accordingly


----------



## mohsinhere (Nov 6, 2012)

madrag said:


> I moved to Sydney in september last year. the problem is that the entire december is a holiday month. companies start shutting down at the start of december and open in the first week of Jan. so the hiring almost closes down during mid-nov to mid jan. So if you are arriving in Aug then you will have to secure a job within 2 months otherwise you will have to wait for 2-3 months idle.
> 
> Arriving in oz and settling down and taking care of essentials takes around 2 weeks minimum. So plan accordingly


Hi,

Thanks for the advise. Hmm 2 months is a short period to find a job! Sigh!

Now it is 8 months since you reached Sydney. Can you share your experiences? How long it took for you to get a job?

By the way, I had asked this question in other forum too..but got no replies.

"I'm kind of worried if i'll be able to secure an apartment before landing in Australia. 
I went through websites like domain and realestate... Will they give out apartments for rental to those who are not yet in the country? 
Even if I get one, how do I transfer the rental advance and all?
Any experiences??"


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

mohsinhere said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the advise. Hmm 2 months is a short period to find a job! Sigh!
> 
> ...


I have resigned from my job and will be reaching Mel on 6th(yea less than a month left); here's what i did : I booked a rental on airbnb for initial one month and will then start looking for rentals.


----------



## zahon (Jul 24, 2013)

Beee said:


> The negativity is there because people share their worries n look for someone in similar situation.. But I don't think I've heard of someone who starved here n ran back to their home country.. One way or the other, everyone survives n they end up doing pretty well..  the journey is tough, but if this is what you want then it's definitely worth taking the plunge..
> As they say, "a ship is safe in the harbour, but thats not what a ship is built for.."
> So yeah, just go with ur guts..
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot bee. Yes you are right, and i keep saying this, the people who have replied to me, all day its worth the plunge.So i have convinced myself to go for it and fingercrossed everything will be just fine. Yes hope to catch up in Melbourne, and Bee, you are doing a fantastic job by helping ppl on this forum. I see you are always helping out. God bless you for that and i might trouble u soon with the relocation queries.

Speaks soon

Regards

zAhon


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

zahon said:


> Thanks a lot bee. Yes you are right, and i keep saying this, the people who have replied to me, all day its worth the plunge.So i have convinced myself to go for it and fingercrossed everything will be just fine. Yes hope to catch up in Melbourne, and Bee, you are doing a fantastic job by helping ppl on this forum. I see you are always helping out. God bless you for that and i might trouble u soon with the relocation queries.
> 
> Speaks soon
> 
> ...



Best of Luck!!
Now that you've decided to take the plunge, be ready for insane shopping and packing lane:


----------



## sk2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

v_yadav said:


> I have resigned from my job and will be reaching Mel on 6th(yea less than a month left); here's what i did : I booked a rental on airbnb for initial one month and will then start looking for rentals.


Can you please post the cost of 1 month airbnb rental?


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

sk2014 said:


> Can you please post the cost of 1 month airbnb rental?


for me it was 1015(922+airbnb fee) , monthly rentals cost less at airbnb. Also, mine is a private roome with shared kitchen and bathroom.


----------



## zahon (Jul 24, 2013)

mohsinhere said:


> Hi,
> 
> I too got my PR this Feb and finally decided to make the move in August...I also had this confusion at times whether
> to make the move or not..considering the high cost of living in Sydney, tough job market, very far from home etc.
> ...


Thanks Mohsin, yes in the process of gearing up for all the hard work. Honestly in my current profile, hard work only means mental pressure, which will now move to manual labour soon 

I hv a feeling its all goin to be ok and from what i read this morning about the accountancy job market, though tough, its goin to start lookin better from secon half this year. So fingers crossed 

Regards

Zahon


----------



## zahon (Jul 24, 2013)

Joy75 said:


> Hi,
> I got PR (189) in Feb this year, now moving to Sydney.
> Is there any last check required?
> 
> ...


Hello Joy, except for checking if you have packed in LOADS of GOOD LUCK and wishes, m sure rest should be all ok 

Sorry not a technical expert on the process, but i guess as long as you have carried enough money and few clothes that last for few months until you find a job n strt shopin from australia, dont think anythin else is required. But i guess there are few thngs aroun ensuring your documents are all in place and also for the licence, ppl on this forum have asked for some letter needed for a drvrs licence. So if you can chek all that, you are good to go. Best of luck

Regrds
Zahon


----------



## zahon (Jul 24, 2013)

v_yadav said:


> Best of Luck!!
> Now that you've decided to take the plunge, be ready for insane shopping and packing lane:


absolutely buddy. Its gonna be mannic 

Thanks and speak soon.

Regards

Zahon


----------



## mohsinhere (Nov 6, 2012)

v_yadav said:


> I have resigned from my job and will be reaching Mel on 6th(yea less than a month left); here's what i did : I booked a rental on airbnb for initial one month and will then start looking for rentals.


Thanks for the info... Will start searching in airbnb.
Wow...less than a month! Must be full of excitement! Good luck for your move...


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

mohsinhere said:


> Thanks for the info... Will start searching in airbnb.
> Wow...less than a month! Must be full of excitement! Good luck for your move...


excitement, tension , happiness, sadness, panic, gladness etc etc..all in all i feel like Bilbo baggins going out to hunt Smaug the great without Gandalf and the dwarves.


----------



## mohsinhere (Nov 6, 2012)

v_yadav said:


> excitement, tension , happiness, sadness, panic, gladness etc etc..all in all i feel like Bilbo baggins going out to hunt Smaug the great without Gandalf and the dwarves.


Haha..the same with me though i'm 3 months far... some days i'll be so motivated..some days will be all stressed out thinking about the wall to jump... thats why I'm taking my wife and baby along...or else i'll be more stressed out...

Good luck dude! Every one says we wont regret the move!


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

mohsinhere said:


> Haha..the same with me though i'm 3 months far... some days i'll be so motivated..some days will be all stressed out thinking about the wall to jump... thats why I'm taking my wife and baby along...or else i'll be more stressed out...
> 
> Good luck dude! Every one says we wont regret the move!


Good luck to you too :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sheetal82 (Apr 29, 2014)

Great thread. Guys u indirectly motivated me to keep going and trying my luck again and again.
I arrived in sydney three months back and ever since then i am searching for a job. I have a rich pharma experience of 8 yrs and have even worked for european clients in mumbai but this international experience seems to be of no interest to recruiters here as they are just stick to offering jobs to local experience.Upon realisation of this fact i stopped persuing my career ahead in pharma and applied in all other possible openings like customer service and admin jobs with no luck.
Applying for so many jobs eveyday which not even turned back to interview call...pissed me off and i just cursed me for leaving previous job and taking wrong decision of coming to sydney.
However going through this thread today i regained all my lost confidence,enthusiasm and self esteem.

Thank you evryone who has contributed to this thread and spreading positive vibes.


----------



## lvonline (Jan 24, 2013)

sheetal82 said:


> Great thread. Guys u indirectly motivated me to keep going and trying my luck again and again.
> I arrived in sydney three months back and ever since then i am searching for a job. I have a rich pharma experience of 8 yrs and have even worked for european clients in mumbai but this international experience seems to be of no interest to recruiters here as they are just stick to offering jobs to local experience.Upon realisation of this fact i stopped persuing my career ahead in pharma and applied in all other possible openings like customer service and admin jobs with no luck.
> Applying for so many jobs eveyday which not even turned back to interview call...pissed me off and i just cursed me for leaving previous job and taking wrong decision of coming to sydney.
> However going through this thread today i regained all my lost confidence,enthusiasm and self esteem.
> ...


Haven't u tried for other small jobs like pizza delivery, hotel waiter, etc... please don't take it offensive. Am planning to look out for such jobs first after arrival. I know it's easier said than done.
I wish you get any job soon to make ends meet.


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

Today I faced a funny incident. I am sharing it here so that you could get an understanding on how the recruiters work.

So coming to my status here, I've been working for a pretty good profile for the past few months and as soon as I got my job offer I removed all the accounts from the job sites etc... but still I got a call from a recuiter. As soon as I pick up the call he starts explaining me that there is a great opening in a gaming company for a C++ developer and all...


> Recruiter: Hi, am I speaking to madrag? I am from blabla recruitment agency and I would....
> Me: Sorry, I am interested in looking for a change at this moment.
> Recruiter: Thats okay but atleast can I talk to you for a moment. you might be interested after you hear about the package.
> Me: huh! okay...
> ...


Now the facts:
1. its been almost 6 months since I removed my resume from the internet. so it is obvious that the recruiters are maintaining a database of resumes.
2. I never sent my resume out this particular recruitment agency. so it means that either they share the profiles or they have a common database.
3. Its obvious that they are trying to hire people at a lower pay to cash in the desperation all the folks showing.

Moral of the story: 
If you want to understand how recruiters work, you have to start thinking like one of them. What I understand here is that recruiters are working like sales men and trying to inflate the demand. The job market in Australia is very small compared to the Indian IT job market. so you have to struggle a little more to get a job. but, since the recruiters create a lot of ads online which are fake we get a wrong impression that the market is huge. Partly I blame it on the fake resumes too... The recruiters are making use of the fake job ads to consolidate the resumes. Probably to flag out the candidates. Recruiters also would be interested in offering contract positions because they get a cut out of the pay instead of the head hunter's fee. which is a lot more.
After today's incident I feel a little happy that I had my revenge on one of the recruiter by treating him the same way they treated me in the past. 

Again... people, dont show desperation and believe in yourself and your worth. keep your chins up and high morale. And avoid recruiters.


----------



## sheetal82 (Apr 29, 2014)

Dear Madrag,

These recruitment agents really sucks.
I have been tseeking job since last three months without success and after reading your story now i dont wonder ad to why i dint had any interview call after applying for so many jobs.huhhhh.....
So pls could i request you to elaborate more on how you managed to find a job ???


----------



## sheetal82 (Apr 29, 2014)

lvonline said:


> Haven't u tried for other small jobs like pizza delivery, hotel waiter, etc... please don't take it offensive. Am planning to look out for such jobs first after arrival. I know it's easier said than done.
> I wish you get any job soon to make ends meet.


Dear Ivonline,
I have plans to consider these small jobs but only after attempting to find office wrk for two more month.
If i fail to find one during next two months i would consider these jobs. 
Thank you for your wishes.
I too wish u luk for your bright future.


----------



## sheetal82 (Apr 29, 2014)

madrag said:


> Today I faced a funny incident. I am sharing it here so that you could get an understanding on how the recruiters work.
> 
> So coming to my status here, I've been working for a pretty good profile for the past few months and as soon as I got my job offer I removed all the accounts from the job sites etc... but still I got a call from a recuiter. As soon as I pick up the call he starts explaining me that there is a great opening in a gaming company for a C++ developer and all...
> 
> ...


I cant see any job advertised directly by emoloyer.In such circumstances how is it possiblr to avoid recruiters???


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

madrag said:


> Today I faced a funny incident. I am sharing it here so that you could get an understanding on how the recruiters work.
> 
> So coming to my status here, I've been working for a pretty good profile for the past few months and as soon as I got my job offer I removed all the accounts from the job sites etc... but still I got a call from a recuiter. As soon as I pick up the call he starts explaining me that there is a great opening in a gaming company for a C++ developer and all...
> 
> ...


Sweat revenge :fencing:


----------



## lvonline (Jan 24, 2013)

sheetal82 said:


> Dear Ivonline,
> I have plans to consider these small jobs but only after attempting to find office wrk for two more month.
> If i fail to find one during next two months i would consider these jobs.
> Thank you for your wishes.
> I too wish u luk for your bright future.


Thanks Sheetal! Any idea if the small jobs can be grabbed easily? Or is it tough to get even those contemporarily?


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

Man, Madrag is a C++ developer (I assume) and its one of the most sought after skills ni Australia.

What are your skillsets?


----------

